# Great Day of Rabbit Hunting



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

On Monday a friend and I ventured forth in search of the wiley cottontail. I used to hunt them quite often as a kid in MN but with all there is to pursue in ND I had not hunted rabbits in decades. We hunted in one of my favorite deer hunting areas as I have seen good numbers of rabbits there over the years.

We had a very exciting and enjoyable afternoon and found excellent numbers of rabbits. Armed with our trusty .22 rifles we successfully bagged rabbits, missed quite a few, and saw many in areas too thick to shoot. I had forgotten how enjoyable it is to spend a day hunting rabbits and I had also forgotten just how excellent they are to eat. I am going to give it another try this weekend.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree :beer:


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I'm glad to hear y'all had a good time. The last time we went (last snow storm before the current one) specifically for rabbits we got seven. The limit here in SD is 10 a day. They are everywhere and in good numbers this year for sure. Often we come home with a mixed bag of squirrels and rabbits. Our dogs love to hunt both.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

good to see you got some i cant seem to find them arond here but i know there here but i wish i had beagles did yall have beagles


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I have a beagle but he has never been a hunting dog. My partner and I just walk slowly through tree belts, one goes ahead and stops then the other moves ahead and stops. The rabbits double back toward the hunter laggging behind and you usually get very close shots at sitting rabbits.

I hunted with a beagle when I was growing up and it was great fun. I would love to get another beagle and train it for rabbits.


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

i went out last weekend with my dad and two of his buddies we ended up getting 15 it was a fun afternooon. specially cuz i shotthe first 10 or so


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like to snipe the buggers from my bedroom window! :sniper:


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thats EXACTLY what i do weasly14...with squirrel and bird too


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i might shouldnt say this, but when i was in the army, i bought a benjamin pellet gun, and i used to throw a handful of crackers out the window of my second story room, and shot crows pigeons and other such vermin out my window. lots of fun.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I do the same thing with as you with baiting and shooting out my windows. Matter of fact, up to camp I get a pile of rendering from the local slaughter house and wait for coyotes and crows to come in. When they don't come in you can always count on an endless supply of black birds. :beer: :sniper:


----------

